# Betta and bullfrog tadpole?



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi everyone! I was recently cleaning out a little "pond" I had made out of a small water trough, that had failed. But as I was taking the water out, my old bullfrog tadpole was still in there! It's been in there for about a year now, and has little back legs. But I was wondering if I could put him in my betta tank? It's 10 gallons with 1 betta, 2 shrimp, and 3 nerite snails. My betta only really watches my shrimp and sometimes chases them. But he isn't trying to kill them. Do y'all think the tadpole would be ok in there?

And by the way the tadpole is about 1.5-2 inches long. So it's not that tiny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Though there are aq safe frogs, I still am warry of frogs. Their wastes can be deadly to fish, especially in a closed systems . . . . At least in my tanks/tubs


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Only if you don't mind the loss of the shrimp and your Betta's fins.


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok, definitely no tadpole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

